# 2015 NRC Link



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Only 1 golden that I could find running NRC this year. Benita Otterness is running Otter. Thunderstruck Like None Otter MH. They won the Open field trial at GRCA national this year. Pedigree: Thunderstruck Like None Otter MH WCX ***

They have made it through the first series yesterday. Go Benita and Otter!

Thunderstruck Retrievers Golden Retriever Puppies in Minnesota Golden Retriever Breeders, Litters Thunderstruck Retrievers


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm wAtching the blog.... Exciting stuff


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Forgot to add the link: 2015 NRC: Oct 5, 2015

Benita and Otter made it to the 4th series!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Otter made it to the 5th series!! Go Otter!!


----------



## Driggsy (Jun 12, 2014)

Would anyone be willing to explain the terms used in the blog (M, Rf, Lf) for us newbies who would like to follow? Or point me to a website that would explain?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

It took me a minute to figure out what you are referring to. M, RF, and LF comments for each dog on each series a dog runs. I really don't know who is writing those comments. Must refer to individual people that are there? Originally I thought it was people working the gunner stations reporting back what they saw the dog do. But I don't think that's what it is.

FTGoldens, can you help us out?


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

On the current series the MR, HF, RF refer to the birds. middle retired=MR, HF= hen flyer and RF= rooster flyer. Is that what you are referring to?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I thought that too, but I wasn't sure. Thanks for clarifying. Sometimes when I'm shooting, I wish I had a notepad to keep track of how all the dogs did. I should do that next year. I'm sure all the handlers would appreciate that especially if the cover is thick.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Uh oh. 5th series. Otter had to be handled on the 3rd bird. Picked up the first 2. Went wide on the 3rd and had to be handled. What's the consensus, will he stay or will he go? 71 dogs entered the 5th series. They started with 96 dogs. Hope Otter gets to stay!!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

I hope Otter makes it to the 6th ... just one series at a time!
The 5th series is where the judges typically look to make a deep cut because they have to get the numbers down in order to get finished. They will most likely go through their books and look for other missteps that he and others have made in the earlier series. While it sounds like most of the dogs are doing fairly on this test because there haven't been a lot of handles noted, just because a dog didn't handle does not necessarily mean that it had three good marks ... i.e., not all marks are equal. Plus, while in weekend trials a single screw up will get you thrown out and sent home, at the National and the National Am, two missteps are generally required before getting tossed.
So we'll see ... fingers are crossed!
FTGoldens


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

Driggsy said:


> Would anyone be willing to explain the terms used in the blog (M, Rf, Lf) for us newbies who would like to follow? Or point me to a website that would explain?


click on the test 5 link on the blog and that will give you a description and explain what M and RF or LR mean. and saw it somewhere but Lauren Hays gives a description of the test maybe i can find a the you tube videos of the test descriptions.
https://www.youtube.com/user/retrievernews/videos?sort=dd&view=0&shelf_id=1


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

looks like otter got dropped


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Darn it's over for Benita and Otter. That handle cost them too much. Sorry to hear that. Hope they had fun and enjoyed the trip to NRC!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow!
If you haven't been following the NRC blog, you should ... at least check out the Series 6 & 7 Poison Bird Water & Land Blind. The short blind is 100 yards, the long blind with the poison bird is 400 yards, both having multiple factors. There have been some amazing jobs! For example, Steve O'Connell's "Yaz" just did the long blind in 3 whistles. [As an aside, Steve trains pretty much by himself! He's a true amateur fighting the good fight against the pros.]


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

And did you see who picked up the poison bird


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)




----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> And did you see who picked up the poison bird


the 2014 NAFC Tubb who is the top stud right now. 

but after looking at the long blind from the line THAT is a NASTY blind with the wind blowing the scent of the poison bird to the line of the blind then the shrub bush tree being down wind which dogs naturally want to fade with and then taking a cast into the wind and holding it. 

these are some impressive dogs i don't care who trained them or who is running them takes a 100% team effort to pick up that long blind! 

I would hate to have to be a judge after that series!!!

got to say I'm cheering now for 5 12 41 and 71. 12 is Indy who is owned by a sweet little lady that ran a golden in the Q i ran in back in Sept think the dogs name was "Elwoods wounded bird" call name Fly.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

_Youzers_, what a test the judges have put up for the 8th series! It's a mixed bag quad. This test is so complicated that some of these amazingly talented, highly trained, competent and confident animals are POPPING! That's pretty much unheard of in a NRC. 
For your convenience, here's a description of the test:
To the left of the mat is a ducky looking type pond complete with decoys, points, tules & cattails. All sorts of things in the way to influence to a dogs path to the marks. The first bird to be thrown is up the middle of the test thru the right corner of the pond, it is measuring 309 yds from the mat. We will refer to this station as the Long Retired (LR). They're throwing a dead hen pheasant to the left landing in a strip of heavy cover, this station retires to a brushy holding blind. The next mark to be thrown in this quad is situated to the right and inward from the LR, it is measuring at 200 yds from the mat. This station is shoot a Rooster flyer thrown to the right landing in cover across a two-track. We will refer to this station as the Rooster Flyer (RF) and it too retires into a concealed holding blind. The third bird to be thrown is a swing to the left situated on the far side of the pond, placed on a slight mound measuring a 180 yds. This station is throwing a dead hen duck to the right, landing in some watery cover along the edge of a channel in the pond. We will refer to this station as the short retired (SR) as it too retires into cover. The final bird to be thrown is a hen mallard flyer thrown hard angle back left. This station sits on top of a prominent mound deep and to the left of the SR, measuring 235 yds . This station remains visible during the test. A lot to remember with well placed birds.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Here's the drawing and photo of the 8th series.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I am happy to say that an Alaskan was in the NRC. Russ Hardy put an AFC on his girl last summer. He was in the NRC but was out in the first series. If I remember right I think he told me this is his first field trial dog. Good for him for getting this far! He was number 95. Does anyone know the link to previous series commentary for each dog? I can only find the current series commentary. If anyone is looking for a field trial judge to use, Russ is a good guy to use. My girl was test dog for a derby last summer that he judged.


----------

